# Ghostbusters 3 Teaser:



## the_move (18. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MvbsveItewI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und bevor Herleitungen zum Ghostbusters-Film von 2016 gemacht werden...

Produktion: Ivan Reitman

Regie: Jason Reitman

Ich glaube daher nicht, dass dieser Film irgendwie an das vorherige Desaster anknüpft.


----------



## RyzA (19. Januar 2019)

Das ist aber wirklich ein richtiger Teaser (und kein Trailer)... man sieht fast gar nichts.
Da kann man nicht viel zu sagen.
Den anderen Ghostbusters Film mit den Frauen habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Kenne nur die alten 1+2 und die sind Spitze!


----------



## the_move (20. Januar 2019)

Kann man auch noch nicht, weil der Film sich bis dato noch in der Pre-Production-Phase befindet. Meines Wissens nach sind bis dato nicht mal die Darsteller gecastet worden. Derzeit wird nach 4 Teenagern, 2 Jungen und 2 Mädchen, gesucht. Sobald diese gefunden sind wird wohl spätestens bis Frühling die Produktionsphase, also der Dreh, anlaufen.

Der Ghostbusters Film von 2016 ist nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2019)

the_move schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach sind bis dato nicht mal die Darsteller gecastet worden. Derzeit wird nach 4 Teenagern, 2 Jungen und 2 Mädchen, gesucht. Sobald diese gefunden sind wird wohl spätestens bis Frühling die Produktionsphase, also der Dreh, anlaufen.


Also wird das mehr ein Teenie Streifen?


----------

